# Arrow T59 stapler Question



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I bought this stapler years ago at Home depot and when I drove over there to buy new staples, I found out they don’t sell them anymore.
The internet says they sell the PowerShot 5/16 in.-Leg x 5/16 in. Crown Staples (100-Pack), Model # 97-559 although I didn’t see them while I was there.

I don’t know if it will fit my Arrow T59 stapler and before I run back over there, does anyone know if they will or not?

I did order a couple of boxes from Amazon. I'd like to finish this project tomorrow, but I guess I could use nail-in staples for now.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Not sure if the Powershot will swap out or not but here's an online store for the originals..

http://www.cableorganizer.com/cable-staple/arrow-staples.html

HTH..Jon..


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

J Thomas said:


> Not sure if the Powershot will swap out or not but here's an online store for the originals..
> 
> http://www.cableorganizer.com/cable-staple/arrow-staples.html
> 
> HTH..Jon..


 Thanks, that’s sure is a lot better price than what I paid for them. I ordered a package of 5/16” from Amazon, but as I was pulling the old ones out, I remembered that they were a little on the large side so I’m going to have to order the 1/4" and seeing how nobody around here carries the Arrow anymore, I'm going to stock up. :smile:

I haven’t made it to HD, but I went to Lowes yesterday and bought some insulated nail-on clamps just to get started. I ran out pretty quickly and started stapling wire ties to the plywood and using them to fasten the cable.


----------

